

Anti-Facebook Social Network “Unthink” Launches To Public - kunalb
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/25/anti-facebook-social-network-unthink-launches-to-public/

======
ltamake
And it's down.

This won't kill Facebook by any means. Terrible marketing, bad approach to
social networking, and of course it won't make people stop using Facebook.

------
cpeterso
"Unthink" is an unflattering name and does not express the what or why of
their service compared to Facebook.

